# Padphone 2 on Sale - Icemonkey.com



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

The phone + tablet combo, the Padphone 2, is apparently on sale at icemonkey.com for $769.99. Didn't even know these things were for sale in the US. Seems like a decent deal for a versatile piece(s?) of equipment. If only there were a transformer-like keyboard dock.

http://www.icemonkey.com/asus-padfone-2-16gb-unlocked-android-4g-smartphone-with-10-1-tablet-station

Enjoy!


----------

